# BIO fueled Vehicles



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

I have my 1996 Dodge Diesel truck converted to run WVO (Waste Vegetable OIL)

I have about a 6 month supply stored up that would last with my current commute millage 

the advantage is that in a emergency not only can I run WVO , but I can also run 
Used Motor oil
used ATF
Fuel Oil
Kerosene Mixture with any of the above
and of course regular Diesel

I have 2 more Vehicle that will be converted to Diesel engines and then set to run the above fuels


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Tell us about the conversion. Did you do it via a kit or piece it together yourself?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

Dean said:


> Tell us about the conversion. Did you do it via a kit or piece it together yourself?


I made it my self

I built the 45 gallon WVO tank out of 14 gauge steal
and used a Cam lock 2" connection and a plug for my filler neck

the tank is currently not heated but is plumbed for it.

I use a fuel line in hose (HIH) to heat the WVO that is about 6 feet long and runs along the frame of the truck

I then have a 6 port Pollock fuel valve to switch between diesel and WVO

I do all of my filtering off line so my oil is clean before I put it in the truck.

I have to heat the WVo before I can filter it.

I have a 55 gallon drum with a 5500 watt 220v hot water heater in it.

It takes about 45 min to heat 55 gallons to around 120- 140.

Then I use 5/1 micron felt bag filter I get from mc master Carr.

I make sure I let the WVO settle for a few weeks before I filter it.

I am currently looking into building a centrifuge to clean the oil.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## rozy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Friends,

I have heard of this WVO (Waste Vegetable OIL) vehicle but was not aware of its so many features as discussed in this forum. Thanks for sharing this useful Information. These WVO vehicles have good engine stability,average,requires low maintenance and very low running cost. Moreover if you have good links with restaurants, You can get the free WVO.
You just have to filter it and then put into your vehicle. These are one of the best substitutes for the diesel engines.
I know many features of this but not aware of it price of converting a vehicle into this system. Can anyone workout on this.

Any reply will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

rozy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have heard of this WVO (Waste Vegetable OIL) vehicle but was not aware of its so many features as discussed in this forum. Thanks for sharing this useful Information. These WVO vehicles have good engine stability,average,requires low maintenance and very low running cost. Moreover if you have good links with restaurants, You can get the free WVO.
> You just have to filter it and then put into your vehicle. These are one of the best substitutes for the diesel engines.
> ...


for those who don't possess fabrication facilities:

Greasecar Vegetable Fuel Systems

5 THINGS TO KNOW

1.Conversion systems are designed for use with filtered vegetable oils only.

2.When buying a vehicle to convert make sure it's in good condition. If you buy a lemon, it will still be a lemon after you convert it.

3.Engine operating temperature plays a stronger role in proper fuel combustion than fuel temperature (general temperature guide lines are 150F+ engine temperature and 120F+ fuel temperature).

4.These kits are ideally suited for those who do a lot of driving. The vehicle must start and stop on diesel (remember the engine needs to be warmed up and vegetable oil needs to be heated before it can be used) therefore if you drive short distances and shut off the engine before it has time to warm up, or if you drive infrequently this technology is not optimized for you.

5.Do not underestimate the importance of proper and complete pre-filtering. The more energy and effort you put into filtering your oil the happier your car will be and the more successful you will be running on veg. Once you have a good system in place this process should take less than an hour per week. Please remember that newer vehicles require higher quality fuel than most older vehicles.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have some WVO info on my blog including the pump I use to collect the oil and the filter I use to clean it. I have been burning grease for about 5 years now. It's a fun hobby that can pay for itself.


----------

